# [CHICAGO] Prime now: cheap apartment millennials in downtown



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

Compare this:

Two 2 hour blocks on Sunday:

4 deliveries to Park Ridge, Des Plaines and Glenview. Tips: $41
4 deliveries to Gold Coast (few blocks apart each other). Tips: $6

Families in burbs, single young ones in the city. I will never complain about more miles again.


----------

